# BE AWARE OF THIS GUY!



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

BE AWARE DON'T SELL ANYTHING TO THIS GUY!
I sold an Alpine DSP on ebay and he ask a return for not working item! But he send me back NOT the same unit, but a broken one! Mine was in perfect, great shape, he send me back a junk, scratched, broken and claimed the refund!

EVGENI BAECHKO
365 BOND ST
BROOKLYN
Ebay account evguenibae.143

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

This is why I always take pictures of the serial number.


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

tonynca said:


> This is why I always take pictures of the serial number.


Me too. It’s a sad world where there are people wanting to scam you. Seller is responsible to ensure items are received as purchased so insurance is a must on shipping. And anyone of questionable nature can search the internet for a similar item to replace their defective one and use the terms and conditions accordingly to get their money back.

Buyer beware should now also be seller beware


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

tonynca said:


> This is why I always take pictures of the serial number.


Serial number is just on the back plate! ******* swap the board!


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

mark3004 said:


> Serial number is just on the back plate! ******* swap the board!




Damn. That's hard to deal with then. What a scum.

I guess if I ever sell stuff I'll even put an anti tamper sticker on. I wonder if eBay would care if you tried to log in and show serial from software.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

You have his Address.... road trip!


----------



## MattyKHZ (Jan 11, 2010)

mark3004 said:


> Serial number is just on the back plate! ******* swap the board!


The lengths people will go to these days. There is nothing you can do about that as these people will be sat there waiting for the item to be listed and when it does, buy, switch, then return.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

You know, the only ******* I've had pull **** like this on me was someone from Brooklyn NY. Just saying.


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

There are bunch of bad people out there.It happened to me recently too.

I sold a pair of BNIB still sealed JL Audio 12W6V3 last April and in Aug 4th,this jerk filed Paypal claim as "item not as descibed" .He claimed one of the sub did not work.
He claimed for the whole amount (over $1000).
I called Paypal and they went to investigate this guy and finally 2 weeks later Paypal closed the case in my favor. I guess the seller protection kicked in.

I would call Ebay and tell them that guy returned different item.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Good God what a piece of work. There's a special place in hell for people who scam honest people. Just makes it harder for the masses to trust the 99.99% who are honest. and I've also never been "had" by a DIYMA member. Accidents happen in shipping but the seller has always gone above and beyond to make things right just like I would if the shoe were on the other foot. I hope this dude in Brooklyn gets bit HARD by Karma justice.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

delerium168 said:


> I sold a pair of BNIB still sealed JL Audio 12W6V3 last April and in Aug 4th,this jerk filed Paypal claim as "item not as descibed" .He claimed one of the sub did not work.
> He claimed for the whole amount (over $1000).
> I called Paypal and they went to investigate this guy and finally 2 weeks later Paypal closed the case in my favor. I guess the seller protection kicked in.


The EXACT same thing happened to me with a pair of Ground Zero 18's I had on Ebay. First of all, the guy emailed me asking what my bottom line price was. I told him he obviously didn't know how an auction worked...the question was how much he was willing to pay for it. Unfortunately, the original winner flaked out claiming his engine seized up and couldn't pay, I had to re-list it, and this jackhole won the second bid. Two months later, out of the blue, I get a back-charge from PayPal. This guy claimed he finally got it put in by a "professional installer" who immediately noticed it making a scratching noise. I emailed him back and asked if the boxes showed any signs of damage during shipping, if so he could file a UPS claim. He told me he didn't have time for that **** and just wanted his money back...after which he stopped responding. Luckily, I took a bunch of pics showing the condition of the sub and packaging, along with meter readings showing two ohms on each coil. After talking with PayPal, I got my money reinstated, but the idiot left me negative feedback on Ebay.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

It's been a long time since I've sold anything on eBay, because of a similar incident.

A number of years ago, I was selling a couple high-end computer video cards. A thousand bucks a piece.

Stupid (naive) me. It was my first time selling on eBay, and I just shipped UPS standard. 
They were delivered and signed for at the door. But the guy said he never received them, and filed a claim with PayPal. 
His claim was that they were delivered to the wrong address.

UPS ended-up refunding me a portion of the money, but nowhere close to the $2K value of the cards.

A week later, I notice the asswipe has both the video cards up for sale on his eBay account!
I contacted eBay about it, and they said there was no way to prove that those were the two video cards I had sold him...

That was my first, and last sale on eBay.
Admittedly, I ****ed-up on so many levels. Just naive at the time, and trusing everything would go smoothly.
But it goes to show what people are capable of...


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

I've never sold anything on ebay but hearing these stories would dictate me getting their phone #, name or address. Especially on an expensive item. I would think any honest person would have no problem identifying themselves to the seller. Problems happen with shipping sometimes. Anything can be worked out but I wouldn't take someone stealing from me. They would have big problems coming their way.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Patriot83 said:


> I've never sold anything on ebay but hearing these stories would dictate me getting their phone #, name or address. Especially on an expensive item. I would think any honest person would have no problem identifying themselves to the seller. Problems happen with shipping sometimes. Anything can be worked out but I wouldn't take someone stealing from me. They would have big problems coming their way.




You don't make the policy, eBay does. You will not be getting phone numbers from anyone on eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Patriot83 said:


> I've never sold anything on ebay but hearing these stories would dictate me getting their phone #, name or address. Especially on an expensive item. I would think any honest person would have no problem identifying themselves to the seller. Problems happen with shipping sometimes. Anything can be worked out but I wouldn't take someone stealing from me. They would have big problems coming their way.


Of course you get their name and address....how else are you supposed to ship to them??? But you don't get their number and you can't request it. If you message them and ask, eBay will block any email that contains a number or email address.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

tonynca said:


> You don't make the policy, eBay does. You will not be getting phone numbers from anyone on eBay.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on what your conditions of sale are. Lots of ways to ask for identification. On cheaper items I wouldn't care but man I wouldn't take a chance on being scammed out of 2G's. I know a guy that buys and sells cars on ebay. He has no problems getting numbers and addresses. Talks to most of the people he does business with.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Patriot83 said:


> Depends on what your conditions of sale are. Lots of ways to ask for identification. On cheaper items I wouldn't care but man I wouldn't take a chance on being scammed out of 2G's. I know a guy that buys and sells cars on ebay. He has no problems getting numbers and addresses. Talks to most of the people he does business with.




eBay doesn't allow you to get email or phone numbers from ppl to prevent you from making side deals. If you request for this and they reply back with the info it gets censored. If you're caught trying to bypass their policy you may get banned after certain amount of violations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Niebur3 said:


> Of course you get their name and address....how else are you supposed to ship to them??? But you don't get their number and you can't request it. If you message them and ask, eBay will block any email that contains a number or email address.


Common thiefs and scammers are good at scamming. They can get around their personal address. Besides, if you have their real name...you essentially have their #


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Plus, it is easy to use apps to text or talk with a different number than your actual number. But even if you had their number, what would this accomplish?


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

tonynca said:


> eBay doesn't allow you to get email or phone numbers from ppl to prevent you from making side deals. If you request for this and they reply back with the info it gets censored. If you're caught trying to bypass their policy you may get banned after certain amount of violations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again, if you have their name...you have (can get) everything. My friend actually flies to where they are to pick some of the cars up himself. He has 28 cars that he bought from people off ebay. Some of them were shipped and some he went and got and drove back


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cars are not the same thing and eBay has different policies with vehicle sales. 

You going to fly to a Scammers house over a $100 item? Probably not.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Niebur3 said:


> Plus, it is easy to use apps to text or talk with a different number than your actual number. But even if you had their number, what would this accomplish?


Nothing really except you could actually talk to the person if needed if it was a very expensive item. Would you sell something to someone that cost thousands of dollars if they weren't willing to tell you who they were or their phone #? I wouldn't


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Niebur3 said:


> Cars are not the same thing and eBay has different policies with vehicle sales.
> 
> You going to fly to a Scammers house over a $100 item? Probably not.


of course not. That's why I said I wouldn't care on a cheaper item


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks guys for support and sharing your experiences!
I'll keep you updated how this story will end, so far no big feelings to win this dispute... lesson learned!


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

I was lucky this time... eBay covered me as seller and I take my money, but at the same time give money to the buyer too! Sad that this [email protected]%ng guy take a beautiful Alpine dsp for free!! 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaninsignia19 (Sep 3, 2019)

I'd go down thier I woop his arse!!


----------



## Nathaninsignia19 (Sep 3, 2019)

Even better go down thier and rip the amp out his car ??


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I REFUSE TO SELL ON EBAY I GOT BURNT ONCE AND NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

It's funny but I also got scammed on eBay when I sold a headunit on there. The guy tried to claim that the unit had a service code and wanted $200 partial refund for repair. His mistake was using a stock photo from the internet which I found and made my case with PayPal. PayPal requested that he sends back the unit but he folded and didn't follow through only to later apologize saying it was his cousin that was "messing" around on his account. Idiots.

I highly recommend anyone who sells anything valuable use security tamper seal stickers on so people can't swap guts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

